# Varmint thanksgiving



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

This thanksgiving I went to my cabin. I've hunted for coyotes in the mornings. This morning I saw a red fox that would have been easy pickings but wasn't sure of the legality. Once I got back to the truck I read the proc and was upset that's a pelt that should have been on the wall. I was able to call in a couple yotes out to about 900 yards but I'm definitely not that dialed in with the ruger mini 14 with just a red dot scope. They wrapped around a ridge I got back into the truck an drove that way to try another stand found a road I thought might head off there direction of travel sure enough we intercepted one lone coyote I took a standing 230 yard shot right as he was running into some brush and missed. Later that evening I took the 22 and found some jack rabbits which wasn't very fair as they turn pretty white at the northern portion of the state this time of year. Tht coupled with no snow makes them a little easier to find. Saw tons of sharp tailed sage grouse which was way cool. Later that afternoon I felt like shooting my gun to see how i was doing and I realized that my red dot made by barska was loose and beat up from recoil. Obviously it wasnt made to handle that gun what can u say it was cheap at like 40$ for the tactical HUD style Red dot. What do you guys feel like is the best for a mini 14 I'm looking to replace that scope. I don't want to spend an arm and a leg. Magnification would be nice but I also dug the fast target acquisition with the HUD red dot. I have a rail on top or the standard rings. Does anyone have any experience with Putin on both with one of those 45 angle side mout rails that add a little rail to the side from your main rail? Any suggestions for scopes or red dots and why? Also if anyone has any suggestions for a noob to seal the deal on the coyotes I gotta get them closer then that! I feel like they really responded to some yips and howls I was doing then the pack in the distance started calling and they went toward them instead  I'd love photos of some of your guys mini 14s as well I'm looking to do some upgrades from the stock mini  I mostly do plinkimg bunny blasting I like long range challenges as well and would love to use as my primary yote gun!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am trying to learn the art myself, but here is about the best site around for scope info http://www.chuckhawks.com/index2i.scopes_optics.htm


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Went this morning too the woods were much quieter this morning then previous mornings. Had one pack sound excited to my calls but no call ins


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you dig the red dot scope, but want some magnification (2x), take a look at the Vortex StrikeFire. I have one on my AR and it has seemed to do well for the $160 I paid for it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This year I've noticed that the dogs are hanging up quite a bit. I've also noticed not alot of pups. Wondering if because of the lower rabbit pop the coyotes didn't have as many pups. So all the ones out there seem to be smarter. Usually this time of year coyotes pups should be running in. It also could be the fact that there is alot of people out there calling because of the bounty program.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like not the best year. Maybe we need to get off the beaten path a bit but I have no clue as to where without putting some serious miles on. I don't even care about the bountye money I'd just like to call some in!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

The ruger mini 14 is a notoriously inaccurate rifle. They can be accurized but it is a process (google it). If you are lucky and yours shoots 5 shot 2" groups at 100 yards then count yourself lucky, if not then lose it and get an AR or a bolt gun. Consistent 2" groups @ 100 yards or better is a must for a varmint rifle. Coyotes are a fairly small critter, just skin one and see. My experience with red dots is military based, a quality aimpoint is a decent site but not for the application of coyote hunting. The exception may be if it is place on a shotgun and you are calling thick cover. I am confident in saying that series and successful out west coyote hunters shoot accurate scoped rifles. Look at the good mid range scopes for the budget minded--Burris, Nikon, the new Redfields made by Leupold, the lower end VXI Leupolds. Plan on $150-$300 for your scope. 3-9x40 is great, I usually call at 5x and have found this to be a good overall power, and can move up to 9 if need be. 

Too many coyote hunting tutorials out there to count--predatormasters.com is a good site, use google, lots of videos on youtube. Utah is a tough place to call in general, I have had better luck out of state. Better in my mind to blow a couple hundred in gas on a multi-day day trip a couple times a year out of state and kill a good number than to dink around in Utah and call in a couple. Most wives look down on this but then again most guys give up on coyote hunting anyways. There is a reason that couch sittin is the most popular sport in the state


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would also suggest Chaser's suggestion for a new red dot. It is affordable, but built well. Two guys I work with have one on their ARs and they work quite well. But why not just put a Nikon Buckmasters scope on the rifle? That will give you some more accuracy and will cost you almost the same amount of money. You can put it on low magnification for a quick shot, or crank it up to 9x and shoot a farther than your red dot will allow.

I agree that http://www.predatormasters.com is a good source to learn from and to network with other predator callers. Just don't ask dumb questions like: where can I find coyotes?" and the guys are pretty helpful over there. Its just the guys that come in asking uneducated questions that don't get much help.

Regarding your Mini-14, they are good reliable rifles, but like was mentioned they aren't terribly accurate at distance. However, the one thing that I have learned time and time again from predator hunters is the best gun is the gun you know how to shoot. So who cares if you have a gun that shoots .5" groups all day? If you cant shoot like that in the field, you spent too much money.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Airborne said:


> The ruger mini 14 is a notoriously inaccurate rifle. They can be accurized but it is a process (google it). If you are lucky and yours shoots 5 shot 2" groups at 100 yards then count yourself lucky, if not then lose it and get an AR or a bolt gun. Consistent 2" groups @ 100 yards or better is a must for a varmint rifle. Coyotes are a fairly small critter, just skin one and see. My experience with red dots is military based, a quality aimpoint is a decent site but not for the application of coyote hunting. The exception may be if it is place on a shotgun and you are calling thick cover. I am confident in saying that series and successful out west coyote hunters shoot accurate scoped rifles. Look at the good mid range scopes for the budget minded--Burris, Nikon, the new Redfields made by Leupold, the lower end VXI Leupolds. Plan on $150-$300 for your scope. 3-9x40 is great, I usually call at 5x and have found this to be a good overall power, and can move up to 9 if need be.
> 
> Too many coyote hunting tutorials out there to count--predatormasters.com is a good site, use google, lots of videos on youtube. Utah is a tough place to call in general, I have had better luck out of state. Better in my mind to blow a couple hundred in gas on a multi-day day trip a couple times a year out of state and kill a good number than to dink around in Utah and call in a couple. Most wives look down on this but then again most guys give up on coyote hunting anyways. There is a reason that couch sittin is the most popular sport in the state


Why do you think the coyote hunting is tougher or no good in Utah? I ended up ordering this scope from optics planet its a Redfield 2-7 power I was attracted to the reviews and the low magnification option and price. 
http://www.opticsplanet.com/redfield-re ... ticle.html
I am going to put on a tactical folding stock on it with possibly a laser in the future just for fun plinking. I'll have to figure out my group size once i get my scope maybe I'll start by making friends with a reloader and see if that helps. I wished I had money for a 22-250


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Bscuderi said:


> Why do you think the coyote hunting is tougher or no good in Utah? I ended up ordering this scope from optics planet its a Redfield 2-7 power I was attracted to the reviews and the low magnification option and price.
> http://www.opticsplanet.com/redfield-re ... ticle.html
> I am going to put on a tactical folding stock on it with possibly a laser in the future just for fun plinking. I'll have to figure out my group size once i get my scope maybe I'll start by making friends with a reloader and see if that helps. I wished I had money for a 22-250


Every mini 14 I have shot (half dozen or so) have had trouble keeping 5 rounds on a paper plate at 100yds, knowing how to shoot it is great but if the thing can't hit a paper plate off a bench then its time to move on--who knows, maybe you have a good one.

That is a fine scope and 7x will do you well.

Ah yes, Coyote hunting in Utah--where to start... I will make this quick--Utah has a lot of people in the state that hardcore hunters, more per capita than most states I think. These are folks who just love to get out and hunt, not just on the opener of the deer hunt not to mention that the opportunity to deer hunt has declined for many. This leaves other species to take up the slack--namely coyotes--no license required. Also over the last decade or so predator calling has matured as a sport and has grown incredibly popular, 10-15 years ago you were lucky to find a single coyote call in the sporting goods area in walmart and now they have their own section. Utah gets called more than most western states in my opinion. With a bunch of callers out there the dogs become harder to call, its a tough game.

also folding stocks are not the greatest for accuracy purposes. Most have a little bit of play in them.

a cheap and accurate 223 rifle can be had on ksl--took me 10 seconds to find ya one, here is one:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... search=223

I would rather have this rifle than a mini-14 for coyote hunting. Its only $300 and I bet you could talk him down to 250 or 200 without the scope.

good luck


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

If you already know how to call them in, make sure you are in full camo (face mask is a must) and maybe use a decoy like the mojo critter and im sure you will get one within shooting range. Im no expert but im pretty sure the decoy will take his attention off of you and get him to come right in. As far as what scope to get, I dont have any worthwhile suggestions for you, sorry. By the way, I love the mini 14, its high on my list of guns that I need to buy.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Wise words. Coyotes are not only very smart but they have amazing eye sight and sence of smell. They can see you move at over 600 yards away. They can see your breath at 400 on a cold morning. The decoy is a great addition to your calls. Many trained dogs will circle around to get a whiff of the maimed rabbit. This is where they smell you or see you and leave before you even know they were there. Concealment is key.

If you take a multi day trip try to shoot a couple rabbits before you call. Put them close to your decoy or electronic caller. It won't completely fool them but it will give you an edge. Many many moons ago (before yotes were popular) a friend took me on my first dog shoot. We shot rabbits the day before and then placed them below us the following morning before sunrise. We made a stand over the rabbits and had a blast. They don't come in like that anymore.


----------

